# Poor Somerville. Will never recover.



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Yall check this out. William posted video of memorial weekend lake somerville.

Check out at 20 minutes. All these fish gonna just die? Since its an overflow and will just dry up later.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Ken, thanks for posting this video!! Very interesting.....


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

And more rain in the drainage today.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Great video!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Dang, I spent the weekend at my parents place in Somerville. I fished right there everyday. Myself and my step dad were fishing on that concrete ledge where the guys in the video were catching the hybrids. You can see how tight of spot it is standing on that piece of concrete. Well my step dad and myself were both on it, but amazingly a young local that showed up did not care. He took his shirt off and literally jumped in the water and stood at our feet to cast where we were fishing. My step dad asked him if he was serious and he just kept saying this is where dem hybrids be bitin. Step dad just told him he didn't care and we were fishing this spot and if he hooked us or our line once it was gonna be on. He surprisingly got the point and moved over from being directly in front of us but still stood in the water not 3 ft from us. And I know, that's bank fishing, and trust me, I know spots like this can get crowded but that was just unbelievable. I also saw the guy that made this video. I was watching him walk around down there and overheard some people saying that a game warden told them if they caught anyone down there they would get a large fine. I don't know how much truth there is to that but it kept me from exploring down there. I figured there'd be carp stacked up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like a pile of fish, somebody should get them besides the buzzards.!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Dang, I spent the weekend at my parents place in Somerville. I fished right there everyday. Myself and my step dad were fishing on that concrete ledge where the guys in the video were catching the hybrids. You can see how tight of spot it is standing on that piece of concrete. Well my step dad and myself were both on it, but amazingly a young local that showed up did not care. He took his shirt off and literally jumped in the water and stood at our feet to cast where we were fishing. My step dad asked him if he was serious and he just kept saying this is where dem hybrids be bitin. Step dad just told him he didn't care and we were fishing this spot and if he hooked us or our line once it was gonna be on. He surprisingly got the point and moved over from being directly in front of us but still stood in the water not 3 ft from us. And I know, that's bank fishing, and trust me, I know spots like this can get crowded but that was just unbelievable. I also saw the guy that made this video. I was watching him walk around down there and overheard some people saying that a game warden told them if they caught anyone down there they would get a large fine. I don't know how much truth there is to that but it kept me from exploring down there. I figured there'd be carp stacked up.


Ha I was park on top of that hill with my boat Monday morning where everyone parked their cars. Didn't care much to go down there once I found out the entire lake was close.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's a couple pics taken from behind the spillway.

http://i.imgur.com/mfVR7eM.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/CP2UeKZ.jpg

The pics are too big to embed.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

On Monday evening, there were kayakers anchored pretty close to the edge of the spillway, closer than I would get anyway.

On the North side, there were people wading out toward the stone/edge, pretty deep out there. Are these people nuts, or am I getting old?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Billygoat said:


> On Monday evening, there were kayakers anchored pretty close to the edge of the spillway, closer than I would get anyway.
> 
> On the North side, there were people wading out toward the stone/edge, pretty deep out there. Are these people nuts, or am I getting old?


They're nuts, I was there too watching them thinking the same thing


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

wonder if the whites or hybrids will still be stacked up there this weekend


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

More rain coming more stacked up
You know what Loy would say. You never know unless you go.


----------

